# Photos Of The Cresties



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I've got our neighbours tiel Banjo for the weekend so i thought i might post some photos of the three crested ones!

I'll begin with Mr Banjo!


















Next up is Bails...


















And last but definitely not least is Miss Cookie!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They are so cute! You can tell Mr Banjo is older but he still looks sweet~
I love Cookies pics (like always) and Bailee finnally looks a little normal in his pic! lol
PS- Is it just me but do all tiels seem to get that little "crack" across the bottom of their beak.Baby has it too but I notices almost all the tiel's I've seen have it...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It's just new beak growth i think.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Mr Banjo what a cutie, Is Cookie flirting with him yet ...lol


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Awww sooo cute


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> Is Cookie flirting with him yet ...lol


Cookie doesn't flirt, she just looks pretty and waits for the boys to bow down at her feet!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> It's just new beak growth i think.


makes sense.Thanks.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Cookie doesn't flirt, she just looks pretty and waits for the boys to bow down at her feet!!


hehehe... as it should be


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

yes they always get that crack on their beaks don't WORRY !!


----------

